# Nut dust



## uno676 (Dec 20, 2010)

What do you dust a sweet and spicey nut with ? white sugar? or a combo ?


----------



## miamirick (Dec 20, 2010)

thats what she said


----------



## arnie (Dec 20, 2010)

Whatever you plan on using you really should ask her if it's alright first


----------



## richoso1 (Dec 20, 2010)

I often dust with powdered honey.


----------



## uno676 (Dec 20, 2010)

LOL Thanks for the info I should have worded it better.


----------



## alelover (Dec 22, 2010)

Where does one get powdered honey?


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 22, 2010)

alelover said:


> Where does one get powdered honey?




 You can get it at almost any good spice store. Even Amazon has it


----------

